

Twine: a social network with brains - bootload
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2007/10/twine_a_social_6.php

======
bootload
_"... Twine provides one place to tie everything together: emails, bookmarks,
documents, RSS feeds, contacts, photos, videos, product info, data records,
and more ..."_

Danger Will Robinson, danger. Gushing quote ~ <http://www.twine.com/about>

Listen to Eben Moglen to understand (more) why. _ITConversations, "Eben
Moglen, 'Freedom Businesses Protect Privacy', mp3, 18Mb, 40min"_ ~
<http://itc.conversationsnetwork.org/shows/detail1897.html>

